# Plushiefursuit Group at FA?



## Tagaro (Jan 9, 2011)

Heyas,

we want to ask, is there any  group for Plushiefursuit lovers at FA? 

I searched for one but I donÂ´t find any one 

Can you please help us 

Lots of greetings

Tagaro and MoonFox


----------



## CerbrusNL (Jan 9, 2011)

"Plushiefursuit"?

I'm afraid to ask, but, explain?


----------



## Tagaro (Jan 9, 2011)

http://moonfox.timduru.org/cayuga.htm this is an plushiesuit


----------



## Alstor (Jan 9, 2011)

Tagaro said:


> http://moonfox.timduru.org/cayuga.htm this is an plushiesuit


 Aww. That looks adorable.

Your best bet is to check here, but it doesn't seem like there is one. If that's the case, you can talk to one of the admins about creating one.


----------



## Willow (Jan 9, 2011)

Tagaro said:


> http://moonfox.timduru.org/cayuga.htm this is an plushiesuit


 I kinda want one now


----------



## Deo (Jan 9, 2011)

Oh god for a second I thought this was another version of the "is there a furry love doll" thread and was about to shit bricks. But that seems cute. Incredibly hot and insane to wear, but at leats it's cute and not wearing boxers.


----------



## Jesie (Jan 9, 2011)

I just don't know about this...

Fursuits are painfuly hot to wear to start with, let's just add MOAR PADDING ontop of that shall we?

And to top it off, body coolers filled with lava!


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 9, 2011)

Not to be rude but this seems like an excuse to just skip over doing actual paws and good foot paws for a suit by calling it a "Plush fursuit". Plus with that amount of added padding I worry about....the safety of the person inside? Fur-suits cost people a lot of money? The last thing one should want to do is put in something that cuts down the time in which one can wear it. That's just my opinion though.

I am not aware of a "Group" account for such things.

I understand the concept just...doesn't seem right. To each his/her own. Seems like a de-evolution of costume making though.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Jan 9, 2011)

There are cute but seems more padded than other fursuits.  The standard fursuits get hot enough, and can be a problem if you don't take care of your self.
As long as you dont over heat yourself it should be alright.


----------



## LupineLove (Jan 10, 2011)

That...is...the cutest thing I think I've ever seen. I want to hug it!


----------



## Pine (Jan 10, 2011)

I came to this thread expecting a new fetish and some rage. Now that I see it, it doesn't really seem too bad. The only con I could see in those kinds of suits would be the heat, but maybe it could benefit when it's below zero outside.


----------



## LupineLove (Jan 10, 2011)

Arctic plushies?! Hell yeah! That sounds awesome!


----------



## Goggles_Bengallum (Jan 14, 2011)

is that something like a fursuit that's actually a stuffed animal?  i could use an explanation.


----------



## nicPlush95 (Apr 3, 2015)

I know it's pretty long time since this thread was posted. But is there something new going on in FA concerning Plushsuits
would be very excited to get to know some others with the same interests


----------



## nicPlush95 (Apr 3, 2015)

Would be so nice to find some other plushsuit enthusiasts.
hugs


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 3, 2015)

They do look quite nice c:


----------



## NeuroticFox92 (Apr 3, 2015)

nicPlush95 said:


> Would be so nice to find some other plushsuit enthusiasts.
> hugs


Amen. I think they're adorable. Well, most fursuits are, but the adorableness is doubled.


----------



## nicPlush95 (Apr 5, 2015)

Yeah it's a pity that there only a few plushsuiterst out there...


----------



## NeuroticFox92 (Apr 5, 2015)

Agreed. My first head was at least going to be plushie influenced (I'll be using fleece to cover the outside instead of fur. Cheaper and easier to a n00b like me)


----------

